# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  Phoenix Ghost, kamikaze drone, AEVEX Aerospace, Solana Beach, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - AEVEX Aerospace

Phoenix Ghost on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

Article "‘Ghost’ drones headed to Ukraine as part of new US lethal aid package"

by Ellen Mitchell
April 21, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

US Fast-Tracks Phoenix Ghost Drones For Ukraine To Fight Putin's Forces I Ukraine Russia War

Apr 22, 2022




> The US’ latest $800 million arms package for Ukraine includes a unique new military equipment. The ‘Phoenix Ghost’ tactical drone is a never-before revealed system designed by the US Air Force, as per reports. The US will provide more than 121 ‘Phoenix Ghost’ Tactical Unmanned Aerial Systems to Ukrainian forces. Watch the video to know more about 'Phoenix Ghost'
> 
> 00:00 - Introduction
> 01:04 - What Is Phoenix Ghost Tactical UAV?
> 03:34 - US Latest Military Aid To Ukraine

----------


## Airicist2

"Секретний Phoenix Ghost від США для ЗСУ: що відомо і чому це більше ніж просто дрон-камікадзе"

May 5, 2022

----------

